# WTD : Klein road frame + fork ( or whole bike )



## fisha (2 Jan 2008)

basically i'm looking for a good condition Klein road frame ( or bike if price right ) and its associated fork..

Size wise, it would need to be a 56 or 58 cm. ... i fit either ... in fact a 57 would be perfect 

I'm not overly fussy on its age other than I need to be able to kit it out with modern parts such has hollowtech bottom bracket and kit like current shimano 105 gear/brake levers etc ( i.e. no shifters on downtube type stuff )

Colour wise, would prefer a typical Klein fade paint job and am not interested in early solid colour. Whether its green / blue / purple / red / silver, i'm not overly fussed as long as its nice.

So if you know of any about, it would be great to complete the set ( i have an attitude and palomino at the moment, but a trek roadie ) 

cheers, 

Don.


----------



## amrushton (16 Jan 2008)

MK cycles in Bolton hade a superb deal on Klein Quantums last year (£600 fully specced). poss. all gone but worth giving them a ring


----------

